# New CL find! Monark 4 bar!



## Antney (Nov 20, 2016)

Found this on CL today, came from original owners estate. In unbelievable OG condition! Speedo was added later. Still has skirt guard lacing! Has western auto tires that are like new! 
Any ideas on year, I'm guessing 1939 model??


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 20, 2016)

She is SEXY!


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 20, 2016)

Wow what a find! Amazing condition


----------



## Dave K (Nov 20, 2016)

Amazing!!!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 20, 2016)

Its like an NOS 77 Year old bike!


----------



## azbug-i (Nov 20, 2016)

Amazing! !!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 20, 2016)

Yup, 1939. PM sent.


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 20, 2016)

@slick is this the same one that was on Facebook awhile back? You remember that one?


----------



## tech549 (Nov 21, 2016)

beautiful,very nice!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 21, 2016)

Wow! It's just gorgeous!!


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 21, 2016)

Pretty cool Tony.


----------



## Antney (Nov 21, 2016)

This bike came straight it of the barn last Sunday so I don't think it was the same one on facebook?


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 21, 2016)

Wowza! Shmokin


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 21, 2016)

This deserves a photo in the Monark Monday thread for sure.


----------



## Mrcardoc (Nov 21, 2016)

Love it!!! Great find


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 21, 2016)

I don't like lady's bikes but this one is amazing. Nice score.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 21, 2016)

That thing is nice and amazing looking! Congrats nice find indeed!!


----------



## Antney (Nov 21, 2016)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments and interest in this amazing bike! 
I lost my job last week so unfortunately I'm going to be forced to sell her along with some others I have.
Any input on value would be helpful? I noticed an older thread for one of these in similar condition for $2700? Does anyone know if that one sold? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Antney (Nov 21, 2016)

More pics


----------



## slick (Nov 24, 2016)

This is the same one from facebook i tried to get a few months ago. It was a weird sketchy deal. Im interested Antney but that price is a little high.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 24, 2016)

Can you say.......AWSOMENESSSSSS!!!!


----------



## Jarod24 (Nov 24, 2016)

slick said:


> This is the same one from facebook i tried to get a few months ago. It was a weird sketchy deal. Im interested Antney but that price is a little high.



I figured, especially since I remember the guy being in Oklahoma also


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 25, 2016)

Antney said:


> Thank you everyone for the nice comments and interest in this amazing bike!
> I lost my job last week so unfortunately I'm going to be forced to sell her along with some others I have.
> Any input on value would be helpful? I noticed an older thread for one of these in similar condition for $2700? Does anyone know if that one sold? Thanks for any input.





I don't believe it did. I think I offered somewhere in the $1500 range when Rookie was selling the bike but sold he wanted $1800 I believe. V/r Shawn


----------

